# Should I Or Should I Not



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

In a jewellers in Bury Lancs., there is this 2 month old Rolex Airking. New I believe they are just under 2K

This was 1695 and is now 1500.

It has no date, is on a bracelet and the dial is a gorgeous salmon pink bronze with sapphire.

Should I buy it?

I dont really like being extravagant, but it looks great.

What should I do????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If it makes you feel good then go for it!









I have no idea about the residuals on these, it cant depreciate much more surly?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff if you're thinking about it still, then buy it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If you dont it will nag you like toothache









I know only to well, Ive got to go back to Birmingham to get the one that I walked out on on Friday.....


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

You'll be gutted when you walk past and its not there..or on your wrist..


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

If it is the model 114210 then I think they now cost Â£2180, and 1500 sounds like a 'bargain'.

(image borrowed and sellers logo cropped)


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

That colour is lovely

BUY IT!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

That's exactly it!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

that is pure class griff.......


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Go for it Griff, I'm sure if you don't you will really regret it.

If you find that you don't get on with it, I'm sure you'll have no trouble getting back what you paid.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

the choice is yours mate, but if you want it....................................................buy it! you only live once


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Sparky said:


> If you find that you don't get on with it, I'm sure you'll have no trouble getting back what you paid.


Exactly.

I feel like this in the sales bit on here too often, can i be banned from it please


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I'd go for it Griff, that is such a nice dial, colour & price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Griff said:


> That's exactly it!!!!


My mates got it wears it for work,its just the right size not to snag and when the dial is hit by light it glimmers more than the stars







.If you buy you wont be dissapointed







get the cash out from the matress Griff


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I think the bezel is cream!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Come on Griff, you've got to get it now otherwise you know you'll regret it if you don't


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

you didnt expect to get an answer of "dont do it griff....its not worth it" did you?









we expect to see photo's by the end of the week griff


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Question is will it be there in the morning


----------



## angeleye (Dec 25, 2007)

buy it!!!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> you didnt expect to get an answer of "dont do it griff....its not worth it" did you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it Shawn.....do you have to be so cruel!!!!









I think however I am smitten!!!!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Griff said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > you didnt expect to get an answer of "dont do it griff....its not worth it" did you?
> ...


sorry griff, but if i had the spare money to get that...then i would









it is a stunner griff


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff it's always a good idea to have to have more than one BOSS'S watch









Go for it if you like it ...... boss


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> Griff it's always a good idea to have to have more than one BOSS'S watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly the perfect match to go with the Oysterdate


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yer daft begger J









Thanks.........we argue, and we argue, and we argue...........but I respect you!!









This watch really has got to me.........I like it loads!!!!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff, that is the new model with chunkier case and the new Rolex bracelet. it is very nice.

The only thing is it suffers from short hand syndrome.

Compare with the old Airking, less than 1 year ago these were in the shops, and the blue is sweet. The hands fill the dial and, to my eye are more proportionate. Remember this is an already small watch at 34mm.










Back to your question should I should I not.

Offer him Â£1400 cash. If you dont like it I will give you 13 as long as it is never polished


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

My father in law has just got an Airking for his birthday,the one with the orangey colour numerals,really nice quality piece,my only reservation is the size,but saying that it i do actually quite like the comfort of a smaller watch once in a while,i say go for it and enjoy yourself,lifes too short to deprive yourself of the things that give us pleasure.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

DavidH said:


> Griff, that is the new model with chunkier case and the new Rolex bracelet. it is very nice.
> 
> The only thing is it suffers from short hand syndrome.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave

What do you mean.........never polished!? What are you getting at!!??

The new one has that superb bezel, and in my view it looks superior to the older one


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sorry to inject a negative note to this love in but its pink!!!!!!!

If you like it go for it. Only my 2c

Alasdair


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Griff said:


> What do you mean.........never polished!? What are you getting at!!??


...It is the first thing that puts me off a watch, to see the edges lost their definition. I'm sure we've all seen it. I don't mind at all a bit of honest wear and tear.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

I think a poll is needed, then you will see clearly that you must buy this watch!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...check out the films

rolex.com>an obsession with....>904l steel


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Alas said:


> Sorry to inject a negative note to this love in but its pink!!!!!!!
> 
> If you like it go for it. Only my 2c
> 
> Alasdair


I respect your view mate. In the flesh it looks more salmon than pink, in that it doesn't look a glaring pink









I just like it a great deal

p.s. This 'aint no love in!!! No need to be sarcy


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Griff said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to inject a negative note to this love in but its pink!!!!!!!
> ...


Well if you like it that much imagine how you'll feel if you go back to get it later and its gone.









Although sometimes missing out can be a good thing if something better is round the corner.

Alasdair


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

It's a short life, go for it if you really want it. I would have gone for a different dial colour perhaps but i'm sure close up this is a beauty too.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks all to the feedback. I welcome all views whether pro or con.

Cheers to all of you!!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Griff said:


> Thanks all to the feedback. I welcome all views whether pro or con.
> 
> Cheers to all of you!!


I would greatly respect Foggy's view if he is about


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd say go for it - the Air King is the one model I have seriously been tempted by as an upgrade from the little Precision I got last year. Very classy, not at all blingy, all the good Rolex characteristics and none of the bad ones.









Has anyone actually voted "no" ? I don't think so....the universe is telling you to do this....


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I think the Airking is one of the best looking Rolexes, and I love the salmon dial. I have many pink shirts, I could do with a matching dial. Go for it mate, I don't think you'll regret it...


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Griff, I live in Bury, so may pop into town first thing in the morning.

Which shop did you say it was in


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

You bloody sod.

Please........let me get there tomorrow and buy it. Don't do this!!!!!


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Griff said:


> You bloody sod.
> 
> Please........let me get there tomorrow and buy it. Don't do this!!!!!


Dont worry , much as I would love to get what sounds like a bargain, 5 watches in 1 month is as many as the 710 will let me get away with.

Also will be in Geneva on Thursday and well, you never know ................


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Griff, I think this has already been said, but I'll just add......

Buy It!!









Rich


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Yep, go for it. There ain't no pockets in shrouds.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Oi Griff no!

Because:

the colour is more than a bit fey









you're not old enough, you have to be over 75 to wear one of these









way too much more interesting stuff out there at this money









you are not a porn baron from the San Fernando Valley







(yet)

if you want the vintage look, go vintage with something rare, interesting or fun









just doing my job.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks......I appreciate that honest view. Golly

What Griff are you going to do tomorrow with your day off work!!!

Jot.......what do you say............honestly!!???


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I like everything but the colour. Seems good for the money though.



Griff said:


> You bloody sod.
> 
> Please........let me get there tomorrow and buy it. Don't do this!!!!!


I can picture you standing outside the shop at 9am tomorrow


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Ive looked at these Griff and even had one on my wrist... but the dial colour means that it isnt a strong seller and these are often discounted from new. At this price its 'ok value' but it would need to be fully box/papered etc. Its not cheap enough to be a bargain imho, but its a nice watch, and whilst its a small watch for most people its bigger than the older model and we all know the new 40/41mm model will be huge money when that comes out.

My view is that if you like it then you should get it, but try some 'less for cash' on the deal if you can







HTH


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I reckon thats good advice from Jon there......I personally like the previous version with the plain bezel and longer hands, but if its calling to you Griff......theres no advice better than your own heart......sod the brain.....buy the sodding thing!


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

NEWSFLASH.......NEWSFLASH.......NEWSFLASH

Police Officers in Bury, Lancashire have failed to identify a scruffy looking person who was seen trying to attack a local Jewellers with his tongue. Due to the cold weather, the assailants tongue stuck to the window, and was removed by utilising the well know "bubba baton" technique favored by Greater Manchester Police when dealing with incidents of this nature. This did cause a small injury, but the tongue did quickly remove itself from the window. Due to the frost bitten nature of the suspect, all that police have been able to ascertain is that he keeps on saying "grffff rlxxxx"

Anyone who has information which could assist in identifying this individual should call DCI Gene Hunt on 0161 676 7688


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't do it !

Â£1500 quid is a lot to spend on any watch - let alone something that doesn't appear to be a grail.

Have a look at ebay, see how many Â£100 watches you like the look of, hopefully you'll find 15 (ideally not all the same watch though) and then think, would I prefer the 15 watches, or the "pink" Rolex.

If Â£100 pound watches aren't your thing, then look for Â£500 ones.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

After all this I hope the poor bugger gets it... can you imagine if they've sold it


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a watch dealer in Bury reading this, who is suddenly going to raise his pink rolex prices.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

catflem said:


> There's a watch dealer in Bury reading this, who is suddenly going to raise his pink rolex prices.


I've already phoned them all. They said something about nobody being silly enough to buy the Pink Rolex unless you were x xxx xxxxxxx xxxxxxx


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff, Caroline says "Congratulations on your bravery -it's great when men get in touch with their feminine side. Are you going to replace the numerals with sprays of lilac pansies?"









I (Mac) would like to stress that the above comment has nothing to do with me
















I am going to have to set up an Email address for Caroline then get her registered on the forum so she can post these comments herself


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

And remember, be careful out there.

Wearing that colour watch in certain bars might lead to an even scarier encounter than your unfortunate recent encounter with the gypsy.

Christ, I hope Griff hasn't already bought the watch, he's gonna slaughter us if he has.









Take no notice of our infantile jibes - Wear it with pride.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

catflem said:


> And remember, be careful out there.
> 
> Wearing that colour watch in certain bars might lead to an even scarier encounter than your unfortunate recent encounter with the gypsy.
> 
> ...


Would that be "Gay Pride"


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

b11ocx said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > And remember, be careful out there.
> ...


Desist !

I had to bite the pillow to stop myself laughing


----------



## dougal74 (Oct 5, 2006)

Love the AirKing but my wife's girlfriend (5'3", blonde, pretty, petite) wears a Princess mid-size with the same colour face and so salmon would not be for me!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

catflem said:


> I had to bite the pillow to stop myself laughing


Pillow biting is just not the done thing ..


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I get a terrible feeling this thread may degenerate in the same way some Breitling ones did last year


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I get a terrible feeling this thread may degenerate in the same way some Breitling ones did last year


Fortunatley was not around last year, so I am blameless.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

b11ocx said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I get a terrible feeling this thread may degenerate in the same way some Breitling ones did last year
> ...


Trust me we do NOT want to repeat it


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> b11ocx said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


I consider myself fully rebuked, despite not having the faintest idea what the infamous "Breitling" thread was all about.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Not sure what it says about me personally but I think it's a bit of a stunner... pink dial and all. I'd happily wear it.

If you like it that much Griff then go for it. I actually slightly prefer the plain bezel version but that's just personal preference.

Take a wodge of cash and haggle them down further like Jon says. If they won't go any lower then beat them with the wodge of cash and take the watch anyway.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

b11ocx said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > b11ocx said:
> ...


It was not my intention nor is it my place to rebuke anyone, there was some fuss last year when for a time a number of threads, which got out of hand, jokingly infered there was a connection between Breitling wearers and their sexual references


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I get a terrible feeling this thread may degenerate in the same way some Breitling ones did last year


It won't Mac, any posts referring to a persons sexual orientation have no place on a watch forum and will be deleted.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Will he, wont he.....









Whats the decision Griff???


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Marky said:


> Will he, wont he.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By now it`s more likely a case of... did he, didn`t he?


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

or he did he did....... well maybe


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Course he did... and I bet he knocked em down a bit too. Good on ya Griff.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

VinceR said:


> catflem said:
> 
> 
> > I had to bite the pillow to stop myself laughing
> ...


All depends who is pushing the footboard sweetie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff's a bit late logging in.









He's either very depressed or taking pictures.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Stan said:


> Griff's a bit late logging in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't get a reduction in the 1500 as he said he had already reduced it, so I left without it.

I just couldn't go for it but might think again and see if its still there on Saturday!!

It is a bit depressing just now to be honest!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Griff. But if the bloke wouldn't move on the price then sod him, there's plenty more watches that need a good home.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

You have to be prepared to walk away Griff, that's half the fun (not that I ever take my own advice







)

Leave it til Saturday. The watch will still be there and the owner will be more inclined to take your money knowing you won't go higher.









Good luck

Rich


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

Jesus Griff, you took some stick yesterday ,i feel guilty but i still think you







should go back


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wow...

Im in exactly the same situation...

There is a watch I know in a window that has been there for 2 years!

I went in last week to haggle as Ive decided to go for it...

They wouldnt budge on the label price ! Not even Â£50 !

Like you, they say its already been discounted...

Its not a cheap watch, its a pawnbrokers and they wont haggle on the ticket price









Crazy....

Im probably going back in week or so to buy it....I cant stop thinking about the bloody thing









Its still a good buy at the price....So Jon says


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

1. Value is in your control, not the seller's.

2. It is only worth what someone will pay for it.

3. Follow your head, not your heart.

The above are three motto's which make absolute sense...... and I bet nobody here (myself included) follow any of them !!


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Griff, whether or not you get the watch it is unlikely to change your life so you shouldn't beat yourself up about it.

Do as you have decided, think about it for a few days and, if you still fancy it, go back on Saturday - if it's gone then, as Stan says, you still have the money and there are plenty of watches in the sea


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Griff - for my view, I just don't see you as a pink Airking sort of guy.

A Longines Conquest sort of guy - yes. An Omega SM300 sort of guy - yes. A Rolex Explorer sort of guy - yes. A white, black, blue, black Airking sort of guy - yes. But pink???

I just get the feeling that I'll be looking in the sales forum in a few weeks and seeing a pink dialled Rolex Airking and you taking a hit to sell it.

I know you'll know your own mind, Griff and be quite happy to prove me wrong - but you did ask. Good luck, whatever you decide.

Cheers

Mate


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Griff how much are you asking them to move on the price









You've got to ask yourself, if it's what you really want then personally I wouldn't let a couple of hundred pounds stop me from getting it


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

If I can be completely honest I would bet it will still be there in a months time. The longer you can wait then the more chance you've got to bargain with them.

Good luck which ever way you decide to go...


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

You went, you saw, you haggled









...and then you walked. Respect









I'm sure Stuart's right about it still being there is a month. If you must, then go back then and flash some cash again.

If we're wrong, well there's plenty more salmon... I mean fish in the sea.

Bonne Chance


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Griff said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > Griff's a bit late logging in.
> ...


Bloody capitalists...


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Very sorry to hear that Griff. Leave it a bit and see how you go... months are better than days with this kind of purchse.

and... by the by... who cares that 'they just reduced it'... Good for them, its plainly not selling still at the new price..  Car dealers do this all the time... Like youve asked him to take a loss on it or something, idiots...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

blackandgolduk said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Aren't most of us? Capitalism works both ways but mostly to the advantage of those that sell things. If it doesn't, they go out of business and you have more of your money in your pocket.

Let the buyer beware and let the seller get what the market will bear. That's what the game is all about.

There's always a better deal around the corner, or a big bill to pay you hadn't expected. 

Life's a funny thing.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> There's always a better deal around the corner, or a big bill to pay you hadn't expected.


I know, I was just trying to be funny...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Went to see the watch again this Saturday.....................It's been sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Well at least now we know the price was correct.

There will be more.....


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Don't worry Griff it was fate. Missing this one means you will end up with something better.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Griff said:


> Went to see the watch again this Saturday.....................It's been sold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well at least you know there is someone else around with questionable taste.

Alasdair


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep I agree with the others Griff, it's fate, que sera sera.

There is something much better awaiting you in the future.

Funnily enough I had a dream that I'd bought an air king last night :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff whilst you are a socialist "pinko" I am glad you didn't buy a pink watch .......


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Don't worry about it...

Let go and move on :cry2: :cry2: :cry2: :cry2:

If I had all the money to buy the things I want,

I'd buy them, get fed up with them, sell them and loose all the money I had in the first place...

Life just goes round in squircles :blink:


----------

